# What time of day do you all take your medication?



## Splash0306 (Aug 14, 2013)

I love milk in my coffee (fairly light also) and I can’t function without my two cups. My doctor suggested I take my medication an hour before I rise. I’m up at 5:45 on work days and leave by 7. It turns out I start looking at the clock around 3 and open my eyes to look at the clock every 30-45 minutes. That doesn't make for a good night’s sleep. What’s the wait time with food? I go to sleep fairly early too and I don’t eat breakfast at home in the morning, but need that café au lait. Help


----------



## Splash0306 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm on Levothyxorine


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

As soon as I get up I take it, then shortly after I have a cup of tea, then I wait about an hour before eating breakfast. I've never been told by doctors how best to take it, what to avoid etc. I only found out about avoiding taking iron supplements at the same time because I googled.


----------



## Splash0306 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for replying. I was told to wait at least an hour before having a milk product as the calcium impedes absorption...... or something like that.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah, I've read that too but I figure there must be such a TINY amount of calcium in the little bit of milk I have in my tea. I wouldn't go taking a calcium supplement in the morning though. I think if you take it consistently the same way is what's most important.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi,
my endocrinologist said no calcium supplements, vitamins, soy, and I believe iron (can't remember for sure on that one) within 3 hours of the medication (I'm trying tirosint at the moment.) But having some milk in my coffee an hour after medicine is just fine.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I take mine at 5:30am and eat at 7:00. Swimmer is correct - the supplements are most problematic. Having some milk an hour after taking your pill is not a big deal.


----------



## dovetail (May 9, 2013)

I've been taking mine at night for the last 4 mths and I like it better. I finish eating around 6:30 and take them at 9:30. I've also lost some weight because I can't snack after dinner.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Splash0306 said:


> Thanks for replying. I was told to wait at least an hour before having a milk product as the calcium impedes absorption...... or something like that.


I usually have a mug of coffee w/ real cream at 4:45 AM, take my Armour at 5:30 AM and follow that w/ 2 more mugs of coffee and cream and then I have a cup of yogurt at 6 AM. Never had a problem.

However, I am very consistent and my Armour has been titrated to what I "always" do.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I take mine between 3:30 and 4:00 AM. I always wake up to go pee so I take my Westhroid then.


----------

